# asus P8 Z68-V pro problems



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2011)

Im stuck on this problem the mother board is having. I've done a fresh OS install, checked the memory... ran one stick and checked all the normal things.

Problem being. I cant boot into windows at anything above 4.6 or is it 4.7GHz but whatever it's all the same. It makes it to the windows logo and freezes there. I restart the system and I get the repair windows recommended option or start windows normally. If I select repair windows then its a 50/50 shot I can see the attempting to repair screen, the other times I cant see the screen so I just kill the power supply.

The only way I can get this bitch to boot is by removing the battery and moving the jumper to CLRTC... done! hit restart and the repair option comes up and 100% of the time I see the repair window open and it boots @ 5GHz..

Is this a problem with the bios? or mobo screwed? I just got it a week ago and am at a loss here.

Help


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like PLL overvoltage is needed for the higher multis.

Clearing CMOS would set that back to auto...which would be "Enabled".


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Sounds like PLL overvoltage is needed for the higher multis.
> 
> Clearing CMOS would set that back to auto...which would be "Enabled".


nope...after I clear it I turn pll off even if all is on auto setting I still have the problem.. the bios needs to be reset and then it works.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 30, 2011)

Weird. There has been a few boards now that impose a 4.7 GHz clock limit... Perhaps try another BIOS...or adjust turbo limits, maybe. Sounds like settings in the BIOS no holding, or some other oddity.


Very interested to see how this one works out. The only ASUS Z68 board I have is the Gene-Z.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Weird. There has been a few boards now that impose a 4.7 GHz clock limit... Perhaps try another BIOS...or adjust turbo limits, maybe. Sounds like settings in the BIOS no holding, or some other oddity.
> 
> 
> Very interested to see how this one works out. The only ASUS Z68 board I have is the Gene-Z.


Im on the latest bios. I was on the phone to Asus but had to bit my toung on what the actual problem was.. Anyways asus was saying there was a problem with these boards and the PLL needed to be disabled...
Im doing an exchange with the good ol master card as soon as they get it in stock


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Weird. There has been a few boards now that impose a 4.7 GHz clock limit... Perhaps try another BIOS...or adjust turbo limits, maybe. Sounds like settings in the BIOS no holding, or some other oddity.
> 
> 
> Very interested to see how this one works out. The only ASUS Z68 board I have is the Gene-Z.


I wonder wth they are doing that for? Dave do you know where I can get a beta bios?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 30, 2011)

Unfortunately, I only know that beta BIOSes for the ROG boards are on the ROG forums...


Not too sure why some boards ahve that limit..I know it's quite common on MSI boards though. I know that MSI has BIOSes on their forum that fixes it for their boards though.

I'm not sure if you've got the same problem or what...

Sometimes newer BIOSes appear here:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums...icial-Z68-Chipset-Motherboards-Support-Thread


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 30, 2011)

sucks this happening to your brand new machine dude, perhaps the ram is limiting it, that or they locked em down to make room for the 2011 platform... Might do that as a marketing ploy to get you to buy the higher end model of the Z68 series...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> Unfortunately, I only know that beta BIOSes for the ROG boards are on the ROG forums...
> 
> 
> Not too sure why some boards ahve that limit..I know it's quite common on MSI boards though. I know that MSI has BIOSes on their forum that fixes it for their boards though.
> ...



Thanks Dave. It's book marked. 


eidairaman1 said:


> sucks this happening to your brand new machine dude, perhaps the ram is limiting it, that or they locked em down to make room for the 2011 platform... Might do that as a marketing ploy to get you to buy the higher end model of the Z68 series...


Na its like Dave was saying, some boards are being limited to x46... x47 is a no boot unless you reset the bios and do the windows repair. It cant be windows because I've installed it twice already... It's something in the bios thats fucking with the windows boot loader im thinking. I was saying a few posts back that the 1101 bios was the shits just for the fact I couldnt boot @ x47 or higher... I was finally able to put 2 n 2 together and it is ASUS playing god with this bios. Im going to let these asses know that *i payed good money for a product! I own the hardware so I should be able to do what I want with it. Just like my big truck being goverened,, the factory govern it for the break in and warrenty period. If you change a setting and the engine poops out its on the owners hands.*.

Sorry for the big loud typing but it pisses me off!!!!

Im going to try something and will let you all know what happens... just need a bit of time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Id say maybe go with a different board maker, tbh Asus is Overrated just like Corsair


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 30, 2011)

If you crashed when OCing in OS, it's possible the Intel Management Engine has become corrupted. Might wanna give that a re-install to be sure.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> Id say maybe go with a different board maker, tbh Asus is Overrated just like Corsair


Lol I hear ya  But to be honest I have had nothing but great luck with both Companys when it come to RMA... Your sugesting I try a different manufacture is a bit of a nut kicker as Im not into change . But then again im Intel now and I never thought it would happen as much as I despise them.. but one step at a time bro lol... Im ol school... I dont like change.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 30, 2011)

cadaveca said:


> If you crashed when OCing in OS, it's possible the Intel Management Engine has become corrupted. Might wanna give that a re-install to be sure.


I dont ever overclock in the OS , never have and never will.
Thats kinda cheating isn't it? you should get your mouth washed out for those filthy words lol But I'll give it a go installing the intel management driver... So far im having success... I set the multi to x46 booted then shut down and back into the bios x47 yada yadda... im up to x48 and going for 49 and 50... If that works Im going to set everything at stock running numbers as if its Grannys computer   from there Im just going to go from auto to x50 and up the volt a tad.. If it fails I know whats up as Im sure you do 

*EDIT: x48 is the wall... either reflash the bios or pull the battery and reset the CRTC... *


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Reason i dont go with Asus is cause of the amt of motherboards from them ive had to replace in Customers Machines (new customers) I had one and I wont trust them again. Ive had better luck with ECS, MSI, DFI, AsRock.

Havent used Gigabyte yet though


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

I have the exact same board and this is the first time im hearing about this issue....

I havent tried to max out my multi yet as i dont really need to but I know for a fact that i can do at least 50x without no problems.

It could be that youve just picked up a duff board. Similar problem happened to me when i had a biostar Tpower i45. board was supposed to be the boss when it came to overclocking. Highly recommended by other techsites like Bit-tech/CustomPC, most reviews of the board said they pushed the FSB as high as 600 and it still booted despite crashing when it came to loading windows.

My board refused to go any higher then 470 or 475 and when i tried to push it further to 500 the board just never posted again, everytime id hit the powerbutton nothing would come up on screen.

the board you have isnt a bad one, Id try for an RMA directly with the retailer you brought it from. If they refuse you then just say you arent entirely satisfied with the product and you wish for a refund. MOST retailers should give you at least 2 weeks satisfactory period where you can get a refund if youre not totally happy.

If it does come to that. dont let them bullshit you around as they might do...One retailer once told me i couldnt get a refund despite owning 2GPUs less then a week because the box was already opened.

well...thats really smart. How the hell am i supposed to tell if I am satisfied with the product or not if i cant open it up and actually use it?? its like asking a beggar how comfortable the beds in the 5 star hotel hes staring at from the ditch across the street when hes never had the money to book a room let alone been able to go inside before.

I solved my issue by speaking with the department manager anyway.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2011)

I hear what your saying Freedom 
From all the testing I've dont tonight it's the mobo.
It's starting to degrade and I already have it on rma with Asus here in Canada..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 31, 2011)

lets hope the second one isnt crap either, less your cpu isnt all that its cracked up to be...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2011)

eidairaman1 said:


> lets hope the second one isnt crap either, less your cpu isnt all that its cracked up to be...


Nothing wrong with the cpu. I've narrowed it down to a bad mobo. Asus rep even told me these boards have a voltage problem. Im going to see if I cant get a credit and grab a new ROG mobo... I've always had success with them.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 31, 2011)

I Just made a new build on this board last weekend too and having some issues. There seems to be only one Bios release so far for this board and it is crammed full of features.

 I used the AI auto clocking feature. I don't have any issues so far that I cannot handle.
 Some blue screens, but having a SSD definitely helps by having fast reboot. It seems to have weird overclocking spikes.

 I had a 4.7 overclock and then backed off to 4.4 and it seems like I catch it in monitoring programs spike to over 5 and that seems to trigger my blue screens.


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 31, 2011)

Mine does the same dam thing at times. not all the time but sum times


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm relieved to hear you do too. 

I am using a powercolor 6870 2GB video card with 4 monitors and just got two more monitors in today to make it an eyefinity 6 set up.

You helped me out by ruling out video card issues.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 31, 2011)

Pretty similar build here infusion. Just got it built 2 weeks ago. I can't say I've had any problem like that. I get an occasional blue screen usually on idle just coming off of heavy load but I've got no problems running 50x with HT on with Offset voltage +.080. In bios its 1.240 + .080 = 1.320 but in cpu-z it shows 1.440v. LLC set on Ultra-high. 

What voltage are you running?

Perhaps post your bios settings and I'll go hunt for the template I based my OC off of.

EDIT: If you have not seen this thread, I highly recommend doing some reading. Got some great info in it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1012874/the-official-asus-p8p67-p8z68-p8z68-gen3-series-owners-club

Also, I have PLL overvoltage enabled.


----------



## kciaccio (Dec 31, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Pretty similar build here infusion. Just got it built 2 weeks ago. I can't say I've had any problem like that. I get an occasional blue screen usually on idle just coming off of heavy load but I've got no problems running 50x with HT on with Offset voltage +.080. In bios its 1.240 + .080 = 1.320 but in cpu-z it shows 1.440v. LLC set on Ultra-high.
> 
> What voltage are you running?
> 
> ...





I have the same idle issue at times.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

Man. I must be pretty lucky to not suffer from the same problems you guys are suffering from. I do get the occasional bsod and crash but that's usually down to bad graphics drivers from amd


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol. Well strike that. Just had a hard lock in BF3. Gonna try turning off HT and playing some more. Don't wanna up the voltage any more.

Yeah the idle issue is supposed to be remedied with LLC settings but I don't want to go to extreme, although I may try it to get some more stability. Temps start getting risky though.

EDIT: @ Freedom, care to share some voltages and bios settings. I'm still working on complete stability and I'd really like to keep my 5ghz for bragging rights obviously.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 31, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Man. I must be pretty lucky to not suffer from the same problems you guys are suffering from. I do get the occasional bsod and crash but that's usually down to bad graphics drivers from amd



Run the machine stock and say that, if it dont crash then it tells me the overclock is not stable.

And tell you truth Fullinfusion Id get your money back and go with a different board or Maker


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Lol. Well strike that. Just had a hard lock in BF3. Gonna try turning off HT and playing some more. Don't wanna up the voltage any more.
> 
> Yeah the idle issue is supposed to be remedied with LLC settings but I don't want to go to extreme, although I may try it to get some more stability. Temps start getting risky though.
> 
> EDIT: @ Freedom, care to share some voltages and bios settings. I'm still working on complete stability and I'd really like to keep my 5ghz for bragging rights obviously.



Sure but later as I've just got into bed. It's 4am here but I thought I'd cruise by on my arc s before hitting the hay


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 31, 2011)

well....the template i kinda used for my overclocking was this one

Obviously i didnt follow every step but it explained enough to me that i didnt need to ask how to OC in the forums.

I think I OC'd my rig straight away as soon as i had everything put together. the only time it was running at stock was while it was installing W7


----------



## kciaccio (Jan 12, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Mine does the same dam thing at times. not all the time but sum times



I figured out my problem. I installed my two memory modules in Dinn A1 and B1.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 13, 2012)

mobo is being returned to NCIX and I'm getting my money back and going to a different company that don't charge an arm and a leg for the ASUS Maximus IV EXTREME-Z Rog LGA1155 Z68


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2012)

try some of the higher end AsRock boards perhaps??


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 13, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> try some of the higher end AsRock boards perhaps??


We are kinda limited on the Asrack boards here. When i was running AMD I always used the ROG boards and had nothing but great luck with all of them plus the color scheme is exactly what im looking for. Alot of reviews give this board nice remarks and its Ivy bridge ready sense the 2nd last bios.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2012)

Got a new Maximus IV Extreme-Z68 Now!
Ncix can shove the P8 board up there arse. Im loving this board.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 19, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Got a new Maximus IV Extreme-Z68 Now!
> Ncix can shove the P8 board up there arse. Im loving this board.



Lets just hope this one outlasts the one you had previously...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 19, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Got a new Maximus IV Extreme-Z68 Now!
> Ncix can shove the P8 board up there arse. Im loving this board.



Have you ever met Esther from NCIX????? She is one mighty fine woman if i say so myself...

I would do what many geeks can only dream of doing which somewhat goes along the lines of  her touching some of my hardware.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


definitely recommend looking her up on youtube.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 19, 2012)

oy the names parents give their children -_-'


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 19, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Lets just hope this one outlasts the one you had previously...


That P8 board was weird period!



FreedomEclipse said:


> Have you ever met Esther from NCIX????? She is one mighty fine woman if i say so myself...
> Yup I'm subscribed to her YT channel
> 
> I would do what many geeks can only dream of doing which somewhat goes along the lines of  her touching some of my hardware.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> ...


LOL your a blast FE!


eidairaman1 said:


> oy the names parents give their children -_-'


and down the rabbit hole they go!

going to upload some pix of the new board in the morning....


----------



## Slizzo (Jan 20, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks Dave. It's book marked.
> 
> Na its like Dave was saying, some boards are being limited to x46... x47 is a no boot unless you reset the bios and do the windows repair. It cant be windows because I've installed it twice already... It's something in the bios thats fucking with the windows boot loader im thinking. I was saying a few posts back that the 1101 bios was the shits just for the fact I couldnt boot @ x47 or higher... I was finally able to put 2 n 2 together and it is ASUS playing god with this bios. Im going to let these asses know that *i payed good money for a product! I own the hardware so I should be able to do what I want with it. Just like my big truck being goverened,, the factory govern it for the break in and warrenty period. If you change a setting and the engine poops out its on the owners hands.*.
> 
> ...



I was able to boot 46x multi on my P8Z68-V Pro just fine, has the same uEFI version on it that shipped with it early December.  Haven't tried 47x yet.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 20, 2012)

@lol at expecting X amount of overclock just because you paid X amount of money 
no your cpu has hit its wall ... thats all shes got and there aint no more a lot of SB chips hit the wall at between x45 x48 ... either due to silicon  limitation or the cpu own mythical TDPXmuli throttling you can throw a ton of PLl voltage or blast the core with 1.4v and that MIGHT get you to 4.8
and as for WHY a clearcmos seems to help perhaps its using a different voltage profile .. sometimes they have hidden-fall back profiles that get applied on first boot after a cmos clear


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 20, 2012)

strangely enough I have my PL set to Auto - I retested my OC the other day and it passed about 10hrs prime95@4.9Ghz so its still all gravy.

for a short period of time i was running it at 4.5Ghz because of the crashing in arma - but everythings fine


----------



## kciaccio (Jan 22, 2012)

kciaccio said:


> I figured out my problem. I installed my two memory modules in Dimm A1 and B1.



I am still having a shutdown problem every 24 to 48 hours. I am using a 8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 DDR3 kit. It is not on the approved list from the motherboard manual. 

I am going to install a 4GB set of Crucial Ballistic sport sticks I have laying around and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> That P8 board was weird period!
> 
> 
> LOL your a blast FE!
> ...




She does indeed look mighty good. 

I see you went Intel Brad, what made you do that?  Wanted to try something new?  Anyhow, glad you got a replacement for that crap board.  Still waiting on the pics you promised.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 24, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> @lol at expecting X amount of overclock just because you paid X amount of money
> no your cpu has hit its wall ... thats all shes got and there aint no more a lot of SB chips hit the wall at between x45 x48 ... either due to silicon  limitation or the cpu own mythical TDPXmuli throttling you can throw a ton of PLl voltage or blast the core with 1.4v and that MIGHT get you to 4.8
> and as for WHY a clearcmos seems to help perhaps its using a different voltage profile .. sometimes they have hidden-fall back profiles that get applied on first boot after a cmos clear


You were missing my point, I dont expect a X amount I  expect a board that works. Funny I can use 1.40v to the core and hit 5.2GHz.... Its a weird thing though. I enable LN2 mode on this new mobo and I have zero problems hitting x52 and stable... I understand Intel have some strange cold bug and I do keep my room on the cool side. 



Chicken Patty said:


> She does indeed look mighty good.
> 
> I see you went Intel Brad, what made you do that?  Wanted to try something new?  Anyhow, glad you got a replacement for that crap board.  Still waiting on the pics you promised.



What made me go Intel David? let me tell ya... I got the 8150 x8 bulldozer cpu and It stank to high heaven! My x6 stomped the BD in every thing I tossed at it and after seeing AMD saying they are NOT going to compete against Intel anymore for the enthusiast.. That pissed me off more then you could ever imagine!

Im loving this 2700k and the new Maximus -z board... I'll post some pictures when I get back home off the road.. I ended up getting my money back after asus told me they didnt have any cross trade boards to exchange... I know this new mobo is over kill but what a sweet over kill it is


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah man AMD has just let me down over and over.  I'm glad you are enjoying your new setup man.  Stay in touch, looking forward to those pictures of the rig.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah heys some photos, not the best but it'll do for now.












Dual Bios chips are fun 














A shot of my New Vertex 3 SSD using the Z-68 chip set vs the Marvel shitset that only gives me about half the performance being pluged into the sata 6/GB's


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2012)

nice speeds you got there on your SSD - My M4's not far behind, think it tops out at around 520 or 530mb/s read.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> nice speeds you got there on your SSD - My M4's not far behind, think it tops out at around 520 or 530mb/s read.


Thanks Freedom. What driver you using for the ssd?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2012)

Im using the Intel Chipset's Sata III controller - I heard that the Marvell one only maxs out around 500-512mb/s

Ignore that, I just re-read your post

---

Like i said, Im using the Intel controller. but the result is probably cuz youre on an ROG board instead of a cheaper board like mine. Plus Vertex 3's with the sandforce controller was always a little faster then the Marvells on Crucial SSDs


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Im using the Intel Chipset's Sata III controller - I heard that the Marvell one only maxs out around 500-512mb/s
> 
> Ignore that, I just re-read your post
> 
> ...


Didnt Crucial ssd's get a firmware update that made them and faster?

Yeah this mobo is nice but just one thing the erks me... its lower power state... sure  the cpu will idle around 1.6ghz but the voltage if left on auto sits around 1.26v lol soo If I change the voltage to 1.20v then thats where it sits during Idle and under load. I have all the power states enabled but wonder why the volts dont move around like the old mobo I was using.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2012)

yeah they did, the first lot of M4's topped out at 415mb/s - you will still see this being advertised with some retailers online, most of them have already got the batches with new firmware installed but just havent updated their website.

have you tried checking for bios updates for that board?? Ive never owned an ROG board before so I probably wont be able to help you but I suggest maybe playing about with the power phases and stuff.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 27, 2012)

so the p8z68 boards have high oc problems. bummer. guess thats out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

Was this the $60 Microcenter special? I was about to pick one of these up for a buddy's build. Glad I saw this (though need to read whole thread).

Edit: Oh I see you're in CA. This board tho right?

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0371775


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> yeah they did, the first lot of M4's topped out at 415mb/s - you will still see this being advertised with some retailers online, most of them have already got the batches with new firmware installed but just havent updated their website.
> 
> have you tried checking for bios updates for that board?? Ive never owned an ROG board before so I probably wont be able to help you but I suggest maybe playing about with the power phases and stuff.


 Yeah there is only 3 bioses out for this board. Ill do what ya said and root around in the bios settings.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> so the p8z68 boards have high oc problems. bummer. guess thats out.


No I hear asus have been putting in a limit in there bios. Dave was thinking it was the cpu's wall but turned out it was the mobo.


Wrigleyvillain said:


> Was this the $60 Microcenter special? I was about to pick one of these up for a buddy's build. Glad I saw this (though need to read whole thread).


nothing wrong with these boards but NO it wasnt the 60 dollar special. I just had a bad board but weird when I went through ASUS rma they got back to me and said they didnt have any of them left to cross ship 

This ROG board multi limit is x59 turbo but I didnt check out under the cpu tab if it will go higher.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool thanks. Hope it works out for you soon.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2012)

overclocking101 said:


> so the p8z68 boards have high oc problems. bummer. guess thats out.



Check my OC - that high enough for you or are we talking about LN2 high??


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Check my OC - that high enough for you or are we talking about LN2 high??


shit, 5.2ghz is still not high enough for me lol 
I found out my ol amd x6 was a huge bottle neck for my gpu but now I find my gpu is now at it's limit, oh well what to do now?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2012)

With a 6990 and a 24" mon, Id say do nothing or build yourself a proper watercooling loop for the same cost of a 7970.

you dont really need anything else.
Im stuck in a similar boat - but im trying to switch out some of my older hard drives for newer 2TB green ones as i dont really need fast transfer rates on a lot of the stuff i have installed.

I have a list of things i could do with my rig, but chances are im not going to do them due to the amount of hardwork involved


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> With a 6990 and a 24" mon, Id say do nothing or build yourself a proper watercooling loop for the same cost of a 7970.
> 
> you dont really need anything else.
> Im stuck in a similar boat - but im trying to switch out some of my older hard drives for newer 2TB green ones as i dont really need fast transfer rates on a lot of the stuff i have installed.
> ...


Is this the kinda loop your talking about? It's off my AMD rig I sold along with the block. I have a WTB thread going and hopefully someone comes through. I had some one a few weeks ago try to offer me the block I was wanting but he turned out to be a scam artist. Glad I didnt send the money out.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2012)

yep - something like that - but get a water block for the 6990 and add it into the loop. Cards like those always run pretty hot.

I dont see any 'void if removed' stickers on your graphics card taped over the screws so im guessing you can take the stock cooler off without voiding warranty.

thats what i would do - all in all the whole watercooled setup should come under the cost of a 7970 and on top of that you could OC that 6990 a bit more if you feel its lagging behind in performance.

My $2 at least. I cant afford a custom water loop at the moment otherwise i would have been thinking about it myself.

Waterblocks aint cheap either. If you have money but dont have anything to spend it on, thats what i would do.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 27, 2012)

you have a 4c 4t cpu though the same type of problems happened with the 860 and the 750 the 750 could oc  a little higher but with 4 less active threads. im going to be shooting for a 24/7 5ghz oc.


----------



## kciaccio (Jan 28, 2012)

I have this board and my monitors go black every few hours forcing me to reboot. Here is the dump.
Any Ideas?

0x00000116	fffffa80`0e47d4e0	fffff880`04ea38f0	ffffffff`c00000b5	00000000`0000000a	dxgkrnl.sys	dxgkrnl.sys+5d000					x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40					C:\Windows\Minidump\012712-7815-01.dmp	8	15	7601	262,144


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2012)

kciaccio said:


> I have this board and my monitors go black every few hours forcing me to reboot. Here is the dump.
> Any Ideas?
> 
> 0x00000116	fffffa80`0e47d4e0	fffff880`04ea38f0	ffffffff`c00000b5	00000000`0000000a	dxgkrnl.sys	dxgkrnl.sys+5d000					x64	ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40					C:\Windows\Minidump\012712-7815-01.dmp	8	15	7601	262,144



Update your graphics drivers,

Update directX

and have you messed about with the pagefile at all?


----------



## kciaccio (Jan 28, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Update your graphics drivers,
> 
> Update directX
> 
> and have you messed about with the pagefile at all?



Maybe, I have SSD and might have messed with those settings. But I have 12GB of Ram.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2012)

how much ram you have is irrelevant.

set your pagefile back to system managed on your SSD Or at least offload the pagefile from your SSD to a mechanical hard drive if you wish but that might effect the general speed of the system.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 28, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Glad I didnt send the money out.



Nigerian huh


----------



## kciaccio (Jan 28, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> how much ram you have is irrelevant.
> 
> set your pagefile back to system managed on your SSD Or at least offload the pagefile from your SSD to a mechanical hard drive if you wish but that might effect the general speed of the system.



Ok, and I am updating the drivers. What is the best way for direct x?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2012)

Just download this DirectX update program from microsoft and it should do it automaticaly


----------



## kciaccio (Jan 28, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just download this DirectX update program from microsoft and it should do it automaticaly



Thanks FreedomEclipse for all your help. Hope this works.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 28, 2012)

you know how to change your pagefile back right?? just checking


:EDIT::

I was supposed to say download and RUN the program from microsoft in my previous post - Its their DirectX updater.


----------



## kciaccio (Jan 28, 2012)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you know how to change your pagefile back right?? just checking
> 
> 
> :EDIT::
> ...



Yes. I went and checked and it was still set to auto.


----------

